# OS SS REF405, PPI Phantom 900.4 and Zapco DC REF 200.2



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got done looking at the new school SS ref amp gut thread and thought I would share some gut shots of some of my current amps. 

First is my old school SS ref405 mid 90's amp. These pics are pre repair pics. It is being sent out today for repair of atleast the switches and anything else found wrong with it. Not that I expect it to look much if any different when I get it back lol. 














































Here is the PPI 900.4 Phantom class d amp. This thing is 900 watts of tininess. 










Bottom side 










For those that want to remove the endcaps 










I only have these two pics of, iirc, my Zapco DC200.2. I also have a dc350.2 that is almost the same size so I can't really remember which it was. I just know it is not my dc500.1 or dc750.2.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice pics.

Did you ever get the SS repaired?


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks and yes I did.


----------

